# Deep frying oil, what tastes best?



## zerobane (May 12, 2009)

Hello,

Looking for the best tasting yet somewhat healthy oil for deep frying.

Taste is my main concern, but i also want to survive the next couple of years at least. 

Currently use cold pressed olive oil mainly in the kitchen; and then peanut for deep frying or anything else i need a mild taste and higher flashpoint.

Olive oil is "ok" for frying at best, definelty not extra vigrin olive oil...

I stay away from canola; Rapeseed + chemical washing just doesn't sound yummy...  (reminds me of aspartame)

Some of the arguments say that LARD, coconut, butter are not the super evil heart and cholesterol destroyers they one where...   I imagine the margin and partial hydro lobbyist had something to do with this.(nothing worse then when politics mixes with food)

Also some say that the lard or other highly saturated's do not allow the oil to penetrate the food as deep?  Any truth to that?

Has anyone fried with lard, coconut, clarified butter?

others?

suggestions for meats vs veggies in different oils?


----------



## Andy M. (May 13, 2009)

For deep frying, you are already using one of the best.  Peanut oil is a very good choice.  

What you need to focus on are oils with a high enough smoke point to allow you to fry safely.  Corn, canola and safflower oils are also very good choices.

Stay away from clarified butter and shortening for most jobs.

The coconut oil folks are making a big push to sell their product.  High in sat fat, I'd skip it.

The Dr. Frankenstein stories about canola are a lot of baloney put out there by the competition.  It's good stuff.


----------



## mandy moore (May 30, 2009)

hmmmm ... i use Canola ,  ! :S


----------



## Robo410 (May 30, 2009)

Canola is a monosaturated...simmilar to olive in its benefits.  Peanut is also a good frying oil, as is lard, (much less bad than we used to think.)


----------



## attie (Jun 3, 2009)

Rice Bran oil has become popular here, Rice Bran Oil, The World's Healthiest Oil
They like to promote themselves and as Andy M says, they like to bag each others product.

In our fish and chip business I used Palm oil, it was the most economical
Moi International
[I bought from these people]
I love fish and chips and can eat it daily, which I virtually did for the eight years we were in the shop. My weight suffered from eating so much battered fish but my bad cholesterol count is 4 while my good cholesterol count is 6.5 but my sugar is a bit high at 6. So I am living proof the some oils are not _that _bad for you.

For an experiment I ran a 25 litre vat of Palm oil beside a 25 litre vat of Rice Bran oil at 185C. The Palm oil darkened quicker, but not excessively, whereas the Rice oil foamed quicker and became a bit of a problem. Both oils lasted the seven days that oils should.

Very few, if anybody, uses Peanut oil here commercially for fear of litigation due to so many people now being allergic to peanuts.

For home use I prefer the Rice oil because it is nice and clean in smell and flavour, and it is also nice and light to use compared to canola etc.


----------



## SRL (Jun 3, 2009)

Here's an interesting table on frying oils ...

Cooking Fats and Oil, Smoking Points of Oils, Monounsaturated Fats, Polyunsaturated Fats, Trans Fatty Acids

I use peanut oil for most home deep-frying, except occasionally lard for certain things. In the restaurants I generally used canola or a canola-corn oil blend.



> Both oils lasted the seven days that oils should.



How long the oil lasts depends on several factors: how long every day the oil remains heated, how hot the oil is heated to, how frequently the oil is filtered, the volume of food fried in the oil, salts and moisture in the food, etc.


----------



## Chef Munky (Jun 3, 2009)

It's great that we have so many choices now.It used to be "Fry only in vegetable oil" it was the gospel.That's what I was taught.No wonder I hardly ever ate.
Just the name "Lard" grossed me out.My husband wanted me to try cooking with it.So I did..I'll never go back to vegetable oil again for fried chicken,biscuits and such.Everything tastes the way it should without that heavy feeling after wards.

Munky.


----------



## fizzlebottom (Jun 3, 2009)

I just started using peanut oil in place of canola oil and love it! It takes much better to me...less processed.


----------



## JohnL (Jun 3, 2009)

I use peanut oil when I can afford it, but most often use corn oil as it's less expensive here.


----------



## katybar22 (Jun 3, 2009)

I don't deep fry often, but when I do I use peanut oil.


----------



## babetoo (Jun 4, 2009)

canola oil here. fairly good price and it does the job.


----------



## simonaskitchen (Jun 5, 2009)

Hi, I only use olive oil because I think it's lighter than others!
Simona


----------



## attie (Jun 5, 2009)

SRL said:


> How long the oil lasts depends on several factors: how long every day the oil remains heated, how hot the oil is heated to, how frequently the oil is filtered, the volume of food fried in the oil, salts and moisture in the food, etc.



True, in my post I explained my business, and that is how long you would expect your oil to last in this type of business. If your oil wasn't lasting the distance you would be doing something wrong and throwing money down the drain.

My usage was 100 litres a week give or take, the cookers started at 11am and closed at 8pm and ran @185C for six days. You do not replace all the oils at the same time, you start with fresh oil for your batters then work down the line to end with the crumb.

Any product that leeches blood into the oil is not good, any product that is just floured as the final coating is worse.


----------



## attie (Jun 5, 2009)

simonaskitchen said:


> Hi, I only use olive oil because I think it's lighter than others!
> Simona



It also has a nicer flavour than many others Simona.

A handy hint if you make your own chips at home, the lower the temperature, the longer it takes to cook them, the crunchier the chips will be. They will take up more oil but you use Olive oil, so you are forgiven


----------



## divascancook (Jun 5, 2009)

I'm a fan of Vegetable Crisco and PEanut Oil


----------



## alexk (Jun 5, 2009)

*+1 peaunt oil*

I enjoy peanut oil


----------

